# Thunfische vor Kroatien - Komplett-Anbieter gesucht



## Isarfischerin (28. Januar 2017)

Servus,

wir wollen in diesem September zu fünft vor der kroatischen Küste Thunfische jagen und suchen einen "Komplettanbieter", also Schiff, Skipper, Equipment, alles aus einer Hand. Wir haben im Netz schon gesehen, daß es einige Anbieter gibt, die in Frage kommen. 

Aber vielleicht kann einer von Euch jemanden empfehlen? Wir wollen das Schiff für ein paar Tage alleine für uns haben.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Thunfische vor Kroatien - Komplett-Anbieter gesucht*

Ich glaujb das wird schwierig.
Hatte mal nie Tour nach hvar.
Haben Uhr nie fünf meter Jolle bekommen.
Habe das gibt es hier andere die sich bestimmt besser auskennen.


----------



## tomsen83 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Thunfische vor Kroatien - Komplett-Anbieter gesucht*

Wende dich an Patrick :
Biggame-kroatien.de

Klasse Typ der dir bestimmt weiter helfen kann!


----------



## Isarfischerin (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Thunfische vor Kroatien - Komplett-Anbieter gesucht*

Danke tomsen,

genau das sind die Tips, die ich suche!

Besten Dank
Isarfischerin


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Thunfische vor Kroatien - Komplett-Anbieter gesucht*

Hallo Isarfischerin,
evtl. ist das auch was für dich:
http://www.anglerboard.de/reisen/kroatien/1916-angelurlaub-in-kroatien


----------



## Isarfischerin (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Thunfische vor Kroatien - Komplett-Anbieter gesucht*

Servus Franz,

hast Du Erfahrungen mit dem Anbieter? Der macht ja auch einen guten Eindruck, aber es geht halt nichts über echte Erfahrung 

Beste Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Swordfisher (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Thunfische vor Kroatien - Komplett-Anbieter gesucht*

Wende dich an Abyss Fishing in Rovinj! www.abyss-fishing.com 

Ozren (der Captain) ist ein toller Typ und ich hab dort noch immer reichlich Thune gefangen, im Schnitt sinds 1-3 Fische pro Tag, Gewicht meistens 40-80 kg, der Bootsrekord ist 360kg.... :k


----------



## Isarfischerin (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Thunfische vor Kroatien - Komplett-Anbieter gesucht*

Servus Swordfisher,

super Tipp. Wir sind zwar zu fünft, das ist eigentlich einer zu viel für das Boot, aber die Website macht einen prima Eindruck, ich werde da auf jeden Fall anfragen.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## scorp10n77 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Thunfische vor Kroatien - Komplett-Anbieter gesucht*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Wende dich an Patrick :
> Biggame-kroatien.de
> 
> Klasse Typ der dir bestimmt weiter helfen kann!



Ich bin zwar selbst noch nicht mit Patrick gefahren, aber er ist ein super Typ. Hört man nur gutes drüber. Ist im Biggameboard sehr aktiv, da könntest du auch einige Berichte nachlesen.


----------



## Isarfischerin (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Thunfische vor Kroatien - Komplett-Anbieter gesucht*

Jou, danke für den Tipp!

Beste Grüße
Isarfischerin


----------

